# Should I finish off my clomid - any point?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Silly to put a poll up I know but feeling 50/50 about whether to use my remaining clomid and finish the 6 months after yesterdays BFN!  Is there any point, seems to work early on if anything, even in the BNF meds book it says will work in first few cycles if anything!  I start today if I do!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Nikki - if you dont take it - are you going to wonder for the next 6 months "what if"? or do you have an idea on what your next step will be?

I took clomid for the whole 9 months it was allocated to me - "just in case" I got lucky.  Unfortunatly I never did   but to be honest I had done icsi twice before they decided to try me on it but it was me who pushed for it.

Im not sure the poll is the right way to answer your question hun because you and only you can make the decision to stop or to continue.  Why dont you ring your clinic and talk to them to see what they say.  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Debs I know the desicion is mine and I am to be honest swaying more in one way right now!  Just so unsure, DH is dead set on me taking it but I am wavering!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I definately think you should see the 6 months out!! Most people aren't getting results until later on in the course of clomid so definately see the six months out! I mean what would you do if you didn't? TTC naturally? Because if so you might as well see the course out to help you on your way!! I definately think you should!!!   please do!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I'm not voting on this as it can only be your decision.  Personally though, if having Clomid gave me the slightest chance of conceiving without having to go through IVF/ICSI, then I'd take it without a doubt!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too  

I have heard of plenty of people on here getting a bfp after 6 months + of Clomid, you never know. Lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am walking round with the tablets like a right nutter!  Clomid and cats following me everywhere I go this morning!

Its not that I will be swayed by votes or that I am throwing away a chance if I don't take the tablets as its obviously sounding to a lot of people, its just cause of my cysts and I don't want them to get any bigger or worse and clomid can do that - for the last 3 months in the back of my mind the worry has been their on this and its exhausting!

Oh I don't know, bloody IF.


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

my ds was conceived on my EIGHTH round of Clomid. He's now 2. Please DON'T GIVE UP YET!! IT IS POSSIBLE, keep trying. Best of Luck Bxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

If you're that worried then Nikki about whether this is your best chance - you should make an appointment to discuss your concerns with your Dr.  However, I'm sure if they felt it was going to be detrimental to your chances of conceiving then they wouldn't have put you on it in the first place - but it wont do any harm to clarify things with them.

Just - based on experience of having to go through the whole ICSI process, if this could be avoided, I'd recommend it, because that really can screw you up big time!!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sue you are right, I'll phone now and make an appt and start the 4th cycle of clomid today, at least then once I see my doctor I can stop the 5th lot if they feel or I feel too concerned again!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

All done - off to start a diary again!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Sue MJ said:


> I'm not voting on this as it can only be your decision. Personally though, if having Clomid gave me the slightest chance of conceiving without having to go through IVF/ICSI, then I'd take it without a doubt!


I'm not voting....but ditto what Sue said, I'd try clomid again now given the chance.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nikki,

Only you and you alone can make the decision but I think you should carry on too. I got my BFP on month 9 of taking clomid (had month 8 as a break) and Zak is now 16 months old. 

Each month gets harder and harder doesn't it? You will get there hunny, although at this moment in time you won't be able to see it 

 with whatever you decide to do Nikki 

Love & best wishes 

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you made a decision Nikki, good luck xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Only you can decide hun if you want to keep taking it - good luck


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm glad you made a decision too!  I know how disheartening it can be each month, but it would be awful if you didn't take it and then felt that you had missed an opportunity.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this cycle goes really well, and you never know, with any luck this could be the best decision you have ever made!!



Helen x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I think clomid is the easiest of treatments you can have. Yes you might get the odd side effects but it is nothing compared to if you have to inject yourself to down reg and then not only that the stimms which in total i was on 4 injections a day for weeks. I would not give it up yes it is disheartening each month when it doesn't work but can you imagine what it is like having ivf and finding out it hasn't worked.

Keep your chin up they wouldn't of given it to you if they didn't think it might work.


----------

